
China’s impossible engineering feat [video] - siteshwar
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170531-chinas-impossible-engineering-feat
======
geophile
This is incredibly cool and impressive. I liked the video enough to forgive
the western reporter's humblebragging that he speaks Chinese. All his
contributions to the conversation are totally unnecessary. E.g., talking about
the bridge's cables: "So long! Really!"

